# Take care in Spain ,,hot hot hot



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you are touring Southern Spain Valencia area it's going to go over 40 today and for the next few day. 
Ending in thunderstorms on Saturday. As it hasent rained here for 6 months expect heavy flooding the soil is harder than concrete, park up somewhere high Friday night. And stay away from aires near dried up riverbeds.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. Shall be there in 3 weeks. I wonder if the late September rains and occasional floods will come early


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Mike48
The rains and floods you refer to are called The Gota Fria they usually come end October and end of March. But we have not had a Gota Fria for about 4 years. Hence this year Valencia is just about to run out of water. But are they worried........ Nah! It will rain Mańana.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*take care in spain hot hot hot*

hope its better than last year,son lives in llyria,just outside valencia,it,s ringed by mountains,except for the valley into valencia, he phoned me up and said,if you cant reach us by phone,dont worry,we are packed up and waiting for the police to tell us when to move out,the fires are about a mile away, got the dogs tied up cats in baskets,passports etc in suitcase in car, dont worry ,we,ll be safe...........?

two days later, phoned up,we,ll need new rugs etc...we,re flooded.......

he has become really spanish,no problem, it,s only water.

mags


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*take care in spain hot hot hot*

hope its better than last year,son lives in llyria,just outside valencia,it,s ringed by mountains,except for the valley into valencia, he phoned me up and said,if you cant reach us by phone,dont worry,we are packed up and waiting for the police to tell us when to move out,the fires are about a mile away, got the dogs tied up cats in baskets,passports etc in suitcase in car, dont worry ,we,ll be safe...........?

two days later, phoned up,we,ll need new rugs etc...we,re flooded.......

he has become really spanish,no problem, it,s only water.

mags


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We are south of Cartagena at the moment where I recorded 34c in the shade under my van today. No rain for a whole year here. Rain is often followed by mosses so do not welcome it.
Has Denial re-opened?

Alan


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: take care in spain hot hot hot*



havingfun said:


> hope its better than last year,son lives in llyria,just outside valencia,it,s ringed by mountains,except for the valley into valencia, he phoned me up and said,if you cant reach us by phone,dont worry,we are packed up and waiting for the police to tell us when to move out,the fires are about a mile away, got the dogs tied up cats in baskets,passports etc in suitcase in car, dont worry ,we,ll be safe...........?
> 
> two days later, phoned up,we,ll need new rugs etc...we,re flooded.......
> 
> ...


Yes I remember that one. We were in UK April this year and the forest around us went up. Got to 100 yards of house.


----------

